# You know you post too much when...



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Winterthorn's thread got me thinking... 

*You know you post too much when...*

1.  You are routinely told by the boards that you must wait 60 seconds between each post.

2.  Hong starts complaining about your post count being higher than his


----------



## Privateer (Aug 30, 2002)

3.  According to you, anyone with fewer than 1,000 posts is a "lurker."  (although with 54 posts, I shouldn't be talking...)

4.  You don't understand why anyone would make this list.  Really, too much posting?  Hah!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

5  People respect you becasue of your postcount.
6  EDITED FOR THE SAFETY OF THE UNIVERSE
7  You don't post for a day and people notice.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Aug 30, 2002)

You, in all seriousness, post a reply to this thread.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 30, 2002)

8. You keep a back up file of all your reasons you know you post too much.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

9.  You have more posts then the message boards have members


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2002)

You are constantly amazed by the fact people bow to you and say "You're awesome!"....well maybe that's just me.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *6  Morrus starts to get jelous and edits down your postcount.*




I love this one!  



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *7  You don't post for a day and people notice. *




Actually, I think this happened to me a while back...


----------



## StalkingBlue (Aug 30, 2002)

11. Your post count rises by more than 10 in a single month?  

12.  Tears shoot into your eyes as the sun rises behind your screen - again.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

12.  They start up a new private forum just for you.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

13 Someone puts a certain keyword in a thread title just to get your attention

14 People start asking if your large post count is there to compensate for something else


----------



## Rashak Mani (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian you have 29 posts a day average !!!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Rashak Mani said:
			
		

> *Crothian you have 29 posts a day average !!! *




I know, it's dropped significantly over the past few months.  I'm only human and I don't have the post endurance feat


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Aug 30, 2002)

15.  You actually start to believe hong's, kreynolds', Croathian's, and Wicht's post numbers haven't been modded up.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

16.  You start considering the boards as "that little place where everyone knows your name."


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

17 You go to cons and everyone calls you by your screen name and wonder why you name badge says "Chris" (or whatever your real name is


----------



## Xarlen (Aug 30, 2002)

18 When people notice that you were the last person to post, and click on said thread for that sole reason.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

19.  You had the last three posts on any one thread.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 30, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *18 When people notice that you were the last person to post, and click on said thread for that sole reason. *




Crothian, kreynolds (not sean) and CRGreathouse all are in that category for me.

I also like to find out what Celebrim, Elder-Basilisk and Al have to say about things.  They write very elegantly.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

20.  You can relate to at least half of the items on this list


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 30, 2002)

21. you post on this thread just to up your post count!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *20.  You can relate to at least half of the items on this list *




Let's see, Yes for 1, 2, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 18, and 19.  So, that is one lest the half.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Let's see, Yes for 1, 2, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 18, and 19.  So, that is one lest the half.   *




I bet 16, and 21 apply as well (with 20 then by default)


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I bet 16, and 21 apply as well (with 20 then by default)
> *




I can care less about postcount.  I'm one of the first people that tell people it doesn't matter.  What matters is what a person says.  And thankfully, not everyone knows me here.  I'm not the Norm of the message boards.  If I was that well known I would have gotten more votes for the En World Awards nomination team.  I got 5 votes.


----------



## Xarlen (Aug 30, 2002)

I add Hong to Cheiromancer's list. That's it for me.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Now with my postcount reduced I can make fun of you all.  Ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Now with my postcount reduced I can make fun of you all.  Ha ha ha ha!!   *




LOL


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 30, 2002)

... the person you live with has to create an account to discuss the bills.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *5  People respect you becasue of your postcount.
> 6  EDITED FOR THE SAFETY OF THE UNIVERSE
> 7  You don't post for a day and people notice. *




Nope, I didn't bring it on myself.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

23.  You get accused of being part of the piratecat hivemind.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 30, 2002)

24. all the letters in your screenname are smudged off your keyboard from signing in so frequently


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Aug 30, 2002)

25. Your signature is longer then your average post.


----------



## Chromnos (Aug 30, 2002)

.26 You provide literary criticism for other people's posts.
.27 Posting interferes with your work schedule
.28 You have a dream that you were sitting naked in front of a computer when you were posting.

-C


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *24. all the letters in your screenname are smudged off your keyboard from signing in so frequently *



29. You use cookies just because you consider signing in an unacceptably long delay from posting.

30. Piratecat is sending you e-mails that ask you to slow your posting down, for humanity's sake! 

31. You sometimes decide to miss a game session so you can post instead.

32. You contributed at least 100 posts to any one thread in under a week's time.

33. You pester Morrus to create more forums so you have more topics that you can post to.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 30, 2002)

34. You reach Tier 7 in Yb!, the primary Fight Club message board game.

35. You are a part of over 8+ messageboard games in the In Character forum.

36. You click on Members and check the Top Posters to make sure your name is on the top 10 list every hour.  (Took out that feature, bah)

37. You get mad at someone who has a higher post count that you who posts 2 or more times in a row in under 5 minutes because it makes it harder for you to catch up to them postwise.

38. You find yourself posting in threads like these


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 31, 2002)

39: People use your screen name rather than your real name, even telemarketers.

40: Make other accounts and try to catch up with your main account


----------



## Ilen (Aug 31, 2002)

41. You've worn out your third mouse this month from clicking 'reply' and 'new thread'.

42. Because you couldn't buy a fourth mouse in time you wore out your tab and enter key.

43. Your family and friends refer to you as your handle because you refuse to acknoweldge being called anything else.

44. You start naming children after members on the board, that is by their handles not their real names, and wonder why you get funny looks when you refer to your new bundle of joy as, "Pyratcat". (Okay, that's more of a spending time on the board then just posting.)

45. You have horrible carpal tunnel and have taken to using black market narcotics so you can ignore the pain and continue to post.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2002)

46. You keep getting confused as to why people in real life don't have a speech count label, so you can quickly and easily evaluate their personal worth.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

47.  When there are conversations about what to rename the boards, your name tends to crop up.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

48.  You look at the recent threads in one of the slower forums (heaven help you if it happens in general), seeking one to reply to, and realize you were the last to post in all twenty of the ones nearest the top.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 31, 2002)

Oh, god help me, too many of these apply. I need to join postaholics anonymous.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

49.  You are planning a short one day trip and you worry that you will be away from the boards too long


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 31, 2002)

50. you leave your computer on 24/7 so you cam keep an eye on things, "just in case".


----------



## CrazyMage (Aug 31, 2002)

I don't post enough, so gratuitous non-comment for this thread.  I suppose I could start a new thread for "You know you don't post often enough..." but really that would defeat the purpose of it.


----------



## Henry (Aug 31, 2002)

How about:

#51 - You know all the board members by first name, know their birthdays, their children's names and birthdays, and can fluently converse will all members about personal details.

If I ever get THAT fluent - someone unplug me, please.  Not from the boards - from the life support systems.


----------



## Xarlen (Aug 31, 2002)

52) You put your sig on your nametag at work.


----------



## Winterthorn (Aug 31, 2002)

53. Once you realize you've long forgotten what, when, and _where_ was your very *first* post.

Gee, I forgot mine already... How convenient  

-W.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 31, 2002)

54 - Your wife is jealous of the boards, your 9 months baby daughter laughs happy when those black backgrounded pages appear again at the screen.

55 - You always are connected, at home, at work, always a little EN World navigator window, and everytime you pass near the computer, you look casually, lookong for answers to your posts hat will provide you a good excuse to post again...


----------



## Xarlen (Aug 31, 2002)

55) During a conversation that is starting to wind down, you utter 'Bump'.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 31, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> 48.  You look at the recent threads in one of the slower forums *(heaven help you if it happens in general)*, seeking one to reply to, and realize you were the last to post in all twenty of the ones nearest the top.



(*Emphasis* is mine.)

Been there, done that...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 31, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> 37. You get mad at someone who has a higher post count that you who posts 2 or more times in a row in under 5 minutes because it makes it harder for you to catch up to them postwise.*



51. You want to become a Moderator (or Admin) just so you can post faster.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

52.  Your post count is higher than that of any two moderators put together.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 31, 2002)

59. When you're not posting you're planning your next post in your head.

60. Even you can't remember your real name.

61. When you wonder who this Kevin Kulp guy is and what his name is doing on Piratecats module.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Aug 31, 2002)

62.  Uh, your, err...post count rolls over--yeah--rolls over when it gets too high and you have to start over at zero.  That's it!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2005)

THREAD RESURRECTED

63) When you've been the top poster for almost 2 years running  

64) When you remember a fun thread from afew years back and can easily find it to bump it up


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 27, 2005)

StalkingBlue said:
			
		

> 11. Your post count rises by more than 10 in a single month?



You mean 10 on your average daily postcount, right?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You mean 10 on your average daily postcount, right?




she was joking becasue she doesn't post much and for her 10 a month was a lot


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> she was joking becasue she doesn't post much and for her 10 a month was a lot



Oh, I know.  I was joking because going up by 10 in my average daily postcount would be a lot.

Even for me.  I imagine, even for you.  After all, with that many posts, changing the average is that much harder...


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jan 27, 2005)

65.  We have to buy new servers because of what you've done to the database.


----------



## ragnar1965 (Jan 27, 2005)

66. You wait for this particular thread for your FIRST post. Oh wait, that would be How you know you DON'T post too much...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 27, 2005)

67) When you start the day (at 7 AM) by taking a look on Enworld, and then when "10 minutes" later you decide to take your breakfeast, you realize it's lunch time!  (happens to me regularly...    )

68) When you desperatly search for a thread where having something to say, just to increase your postcount. (I will have to quickly lose this new habit...    )


----------



## fusangite (Jan 27, 2005)

68. In the threads where you are arguing with people, you draft your posts in MSWord so as to keep track of everything.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2005)

70. You make a search for all posts of yours that include the phrase "beat hong with a stick" and get 100+ search results.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hands Darkness a +1, +5 Bane (vs. Hong) stick. 

71. You can actually hear people run out of the rooms when you start to post.
72. People in Nothingland (or whatever it is now) have you on their hit list.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 28, 2005)

73. You start threads just because you've already replied to all the active ones. (Or, you resurrect old threads for the same reason)


----------



## Krieg (Jan 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THREAD RESURRECTED




73. You resurrect a 5 month old thread just to pad your postcount. 



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, I know.  I was joking because going up by 10 in my average daily postcount would be a lot.




Are you sure she didn't mean "by a _factor_ of ten?


----------



## GentleGiant (Jan 28, 2005)

74. ...your screenname is *Crothian*

(wow, I'm surprised noone else has said that before )


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> 67) When you start the day (at 7 AM) by taking a look on Enworld, and then when "10 minutes" later you decide to take your breakfeast, you realize it's lunch time!  (happens to me regularly...    )



your not the only one. 

74. you consider starting a  PbP game when 2 of the three that you are playing decay. 
75. You get upset if someone doesn't post in a PbP for 12 hrs and seems to be holding up the game. 

76. you findyourself doing the math on how many posts you have to make per day to increase your posts per day average to the next whole number 

77 you


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2005)

77 ...  split long posts into two pieces 
 76 a If I post 6 per day for the next 31 days my average will be 2.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2005)

78. You refuse to take a job where you don't have a broadband internet connection at your desk.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> 73. You resurrect a 5 month old thread just to pad your postcount.




Check again. Two YEARS old...and five months.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jan 28, 2005)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> 25. Your signature is longer then your average post.




Yeah!


----------



## Mark (Jan 28, 2005)

You spend enough time on the Internet to worry your family, but BOTH of your forearms are over-developed.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Furn_Darkside*
_25. Your signature is longer then your average post._

I guess I will qualify on that, and keep watching...it will get bigger down the road.

80 A sig is a sig...original in design and grandeur.

81. There are some of the most funniest lines on this thread, ever seen.

82. EnWorld has me surrounded, at home, at work, and at home again...why?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 28, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> 78. You refuse to take a job where you don't have a broadband internet connection at your desk.




Me Have a T1...at work


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2005)

some threads never go out of style

83) If you jot down notes when your away from the computer so you won't forget to post them


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 28, 2005)

84. You buy a PDA with wireless and cellular compatability so you can keep posting from anywhere

85. You post every entry to this list in a separate post.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 28, 2005)

86. You are pleased every time you see your average posts per day has risen


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> *Hands Darkness a +1, +5 Bane (vs. Hong) stick.



Thanks, mate. That will come in handy. 


			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> 72. People in Nothingland (or whatever it is now) have you on their hit list.



It's more about quality than quantity. I've seen people manage that at, like, 50 posts total.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 28, 2005)

87. You add yourself to your ignore list


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 28, 2005)

88.  You dream of posting in your sleep and when awake check for replies.


 89.  You name is a seach option.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2005)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *You know you post too much when...*
> 
> 1.  You are routinely told by the boards that you must wait 60 seconds between each post.




Especially because the boards are set to only a 30 second wait!


----------



## Krieg (Jan 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Check again. Two YEARS old...and five months.




I originally meant to post that! Not sure what happened to the 2 years! oops


----------



## kirinke (Jan 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Thanks, mate. That will come in handy.
> 
> It's more about quality than quantity. I've seen people manage that at, like, 50 posts total.




Hee. Always happy 2 make with the crazy.    

90: You look at people weird when they say they don't know what Enworld is.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 28, 2005)

Good greif!  I didn't know threads this old still existed on teh infraweb.  I woulda thought it would have been purged ages ago.

91) You look on the main page and you are the last poster in EVERY forum.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 29, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Good greif! I didn't know threads this old still existed on teh infraweb. I woulda thought it would have been purged ages ago.
> 
> 91) You look on the main page and you are the last poster in EVERY forum.




92. If you see a certain name, at the end of them, by the first letter of C, call it a day...

93. The truth will never been known, on the actual amount of Mb weight that Crothian has in this server, due to his postings.

94. This thread continues to be a deadly thing to look at, it causes side-splitting laugther, when veiwing.

95. *can't stop laughing at the other threads*


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2005)

96.  When you meet people for the first time and they look at your hands and wonder why they aren't deformed (true story that one, thanks Piratecat!!)


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2005)

97. Crothian is your hero.

98. You know what "Beating hong with a stick" means.

99. Your EN World posts and/or profile show up in Internet search engines when you type your username into them.

Here's Crothy as an example...
http://www.metacrawler.com/info.metac/search/web/Crothian


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 29, 2005)

100. The need to be felt, is an obession...the internet provides that.


----------



## randomling (Jan 29, 2005)

101. You enjoyed somebody else's messageboards so much, you made your own.


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 31, 2005)

102. You rush home on your lunch hour to post!

103. You often post inbetween important taks with remarkable fervor

104. You call your significant other while stuck in traffic to read others post and then in turn give dictation on replies.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 31, 2005)

Your boss tells you to get back to work.

Your wife tells you to come back to bed.

Your delivery man knowns your first name and board name.


----------



## knitnerd (Jan 31, 2005)

You scare people who come from other message boards where few poeple have even 3000 posts.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 31, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> 87. You add yourself to your ignore list





D'oh.   

hey, it was a link from another site. honest. i didn't see it coming.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 1, 2005)

105. After a while your PC knows your viewing habits at EnWorld, and purposely block all others, not related to EnWorld.

106. Your cellphone is qued to postal responses from postal alerts, about somene adding to your post.

107. A 7d/24hr Enworlder is someone who has a wireless connection, anyplace, at anytime in the world.

108. The US govt. secretly considers EN, the best national s*ZAP!!*


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 1, 2005)

109. You are still posting to this thread


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2005)

110) you are still reading this thread


----------



## diaglo (Feb 1, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> 108. The US govt. secretly considers EN, the best national s*ZAP!!*




Careful, Big Brother is watching....

diaglo "I am the feds" Ooi


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 2, 2005)

111. you realize you have the last post in 3 forums and try to quickly post useful replies in the others, only to fail to collect the hattrick.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 2, 2005)

112. You work out your reply posts for threads on different forums to try to get the last posted showing on all of them at one time.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 3, 2005)

113. You keep posting to this thread


----------



## randomling (Feb 3, 2005)

114. You have a pet thread. And link it in your sig.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 3, 2005)

115. You consider Crothian to be an occasional poster.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 3, 2005)

116.  You come up with some silly excuse of a post so you can post in this thread and up your postcount.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 4, 2005)

117. Post count means monkees, yet you still think "Post Count +1" equals a meaningful comment.

Post count +1.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 4, 2005)

118. you like monkeys.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 4, 2005)

119. You start threads just to increase your postcount.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

120. You


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

121.  do something


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

122. like this!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 4, 2005)

123. DON't

124. Frellin'

125. Do that....

Made me feel that My PC was flipping out


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 4, 2005)

126.  You post in here again AGAIN just to up your postcount.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 7, 2005)

127. You post a new entry to bump a thread that no ones looking at (with good reason).


----------



## Darkness (Feb 7, 2005)

128. You make up random stuff to fill these entries with.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 7, 2005)

129. You have a +4 enhancement to your caster level for 'Raise Thread'


----------



## Darkness (Feb 7, 2005)

130. As 129., but even worse, you have a +4 _competence_ bonus for this purpose.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 7, 2005)

131. Your list of 'subscribed threads' includes the entire board.
132. You start to look like your avatar pic.
133. You avatar pic starts to look like you.
134. You look back fondly on the days when you only had 25,000 posts.
135. If you could, you'd make other people's posts for them (and you know what they'd say).
136. You start to respond to some foolish post only to realize that was you.
137. You've developed a complex AI to post for you while you sleep.
138. The seat in front of your computer has become molded to your body.
139. If all your posts were removed from the boards, they would collapse like a house of cards.
140. When the boards are down for maintainence, you have to check yourself into the Betty Ford center.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

141.  You keep checking in on threads to see if there really is a new post in it, even though the computer says there isn't and you only just posted 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 7, 2005)

142. You check back again because you know the computer is wrong... and you were right.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Feb 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 142. You check back again because you know the computer is wrong... and you were right.



 143. You post "wow, this thread is really long" just to up you your post count. 



> 132. You start to look like your avatar pic



This is especially freighting if your avatar pic used to be you.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2005)

144) You watch a movie like 1941 and take the name as a challlenge


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

145) You laugh WAY too hard when reading Crothian's last post...


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 8, 2005)

146. You start thinking of obscure subjects to start polls on.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 144) You watch a movie like 1941 and take the name as a challlenge



Uh-oh I'm going to see 2046 soon - watch out for the fluff flying.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 9, 2015)

147. Your old threads hold great sentimental value to you


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 9, 2015)

148. You don't even notice till you've read most of the thread that the thread itself is over 10 years old!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 9, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> 148. You don't even notice till you've read most of the thread that the thread itself is over 10 years old!




Some classics just get better with age.


----------



## Nellisir (Apr 9, 2015)

149. You show up in a thread just to upvote a Hong reference.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 9, 2015)

Nellisir said:


> 149. You show up in a thread just to upvote a Hong reference.




You know you've been posting for a long time when you actually understand a Hong reference.


----------



## was (Apr 10, 2015)

Your 'occasional' Carpal Tunnel Syndrome has persisted for five or more years.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2015)

151 Enworld notifications comprise 99% of your email


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 10, 2015)

When people ask a question about something you once posted about, and you copy and paste your post into their thread, prefacing it with "We were just talking about this the other day... Here's what I said about it..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2015)

153. You are still posting here to keep up you post count


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2015)

Wicht said:


> You know you've been posting for a long time when you actually understand a Hong reference.



"...If you know what I mean, and I think you do."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2015)

154. You wonder if E. Gary Gygax  Jr. is on these threads


----------



## Wicht (Apr 27, 2015)

155. Over half the posts in any single "Hot Topic" are yours.
156. When all of the posts in a single "Hot Topic" are yours.
157. When most of the posts in multiple "Hot Topics" are yours.
158. When you consider the "Hot Topic" lists to be "your feed"


----------

